# Murray's Endless Summer



## jbowers (2/2/10)

Popped in to the Local today for a couple of quiet pints and they had this on tap.

Deeeeelicious. A really great, summery and drinkable, belgian pale ale with plenty to think about/savour without beating you over the head with it.

Anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## Josh (3/2/10)

Managed to get some at the Darlo Taphouse Sunday night.

Agree, plenty going on, without being over the top in any one area. Real bready, biscuity malt, coupled with the spiciness of the belgian yeast. 

Would have gladly stuck on this all night. Alas, the keg was dry before I got there. Saw a chick get knocked back downstairs. Didn't say anything and quietly went upstairs for my second glass, which turned out to be the last in the place.


----------



## Curry (3/2/10)

Murray stated on his twitter account that he expects this beer to part of his normal lineup in the future due to the huge success.

Roll on next month for the Black IPA! Sounds interesting.


----------



## BrenosBrews (3/2/10)

This would be a great example to use in the "future of beer" thread. Not too full on for your average beer yet enough going on to keep your craft beer lover interested. According to Murrays blog it might become a year round beer.


----------



## joshuahardie (3/2/10)

Damn, 
Missed the boat on that one....


----------



## dpadden (3/2/10)

Very tasty beer. Mate brought me back one of the new growlers full of it on the weekend. hardly touched the sides :chug: 

:icon_offtopic: Those growlers by the way, at about 1.9 Litres are gonna make make great home brew bottles


----------



## jbowers (4/2/10)

Paddo said:


> Very tasty beer. Mate brought me back one of the new growlers full of it on the weekend. hardly touched the sides :chug:
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Those growlers by the way, at about 1.9 Litres are gonna make make great home brew bottles



Out of interest, how much are they charging for them to be filled? And are the growlers themselves expensive?


----------



## Doc (4/2/10)

jbowers said:


> Out of interest, how much are they charging for them to be filled? And are the growlers themselves expensive?



The first time you get a growler from Murray's they charge you $25 for the growler and the initial fill. 
Initially the fills are the standard beers (Pils, Pale, Dark Knight etc).
Once they expand their capacity they'll be able to do the bigger beers (Grand Cru, Icon etc).
I don't recall what the refill cost is unfort.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## joshuahardie (4/2/10)

Refills are $14-$15 from memory.


----------



## jbowers (4/2/10)

Oh wow. That's actually a very reasonable price.

Damn I was going up to NSW soon...


----------



## booyablack (4/2/10)

I went to Murray's Brewery last Sunday and saw the Endless Summer Ale advertised on the board behind the bar. So I ordered one and Murray told me that the beer was so popular that the day they put it on tap at the brewery was the day it ran out! 

So you can't even get it at the brewery at the moment. Think yourself lucky if you found on top at a bar somewhere because the brewery itself is all out!

It SOUNDS like a nice beer though........


----------



## Doc (4/2/10)

I spent a day brewing with Shawn the week before Australia Day and was lucky enough to get a preview from the cold conditioning tank. It was tasting awesome.
I was at the Local Taphouse in Sydney last Thurs when they put it on tap, and the finished filtered carbonated version was tasting awesome.
Can see why it is likely to become a regular. A good replacement for the Sassy Blonde.
My piccy from the taphouse here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kirem (4/2/10)

Doc said:


> I spent a day brewing with Shawn the week before Australia Day and was lucky enough to get a preview from the cold conditioning tank. It was tasting awesome.
> I was at the Local Taphouse in Sydney last Thurs when they put it on tap, and the finished filtered carbonated version was tasting awesome.
> Can see why it is likely to become a regular. A good replacement for the Sassy Blonde.
> My piccy from the taphouse here
> ...



love the fridge picture, beer for the blokes, bubbles for the girls.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (4/2/10)

Doc said:


> My piccy from the taphouse here
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



That timber table makes the beer look a lot darker than it actually is. I agree with the descriptions so far. it is a fantastic drop.


----------



## Doc (4/2/10)

kirem said:


> love the fridge picture, beer for the blokes, bubbles for the girls.



Hahahahah, yeah. That was the holiday beach house when we were staying up that way


----------



## Gough (4/2/10)

Thanks for the feedback on the 'Endless Summer' guys. I was really happy with the end result. We were toying with the idea of a summer ale and thought it would be fun to do something a little different to the standard lighter APA or wheat beer interpretations. 7.1%ABV is a bit on the big side for a summer quencher, but it has a very dry finish and I think the alcohol is hidden quite well. I really like the play between the Belgian yeast character and the hop aroma - very happy with that balance. It was a hybrid of things I liked about various Belgian styles - something I'd been playing around with at home for a while. The response has been great and the batch is sold out at the brewery. I know some went to the Taphouses in Sydney and Melbourne as well as to Beer Deluxe, but I'm not sure if they have any left. I know for certain Silo at Honeysuckle in Newcastle have some as they hadn't tapped their keg yet when I was last speaking to them. I think they are saving it for this weekend but could be wrong.

Good to see you the other day Doc - my tastebuds are still recovering from your hop onslaught! :lol: Especially loved the Wheatwine mate - top brewing.

Shawn.


----------



## aktim (5/2/10)

Just checked with Silo. It should get tapped tonight after 6pm. I will have to get a glass tomorrow lunch.


----------



## white.grant (9/2/10)

]ust had a glass at beerdelux on federation square, very nice. 

cheers

grant


----------



## grod5 (9/2/10)

I'm going to Murray's for lunch on Friday and might just sneak around the back to see if this story is true. "Endless Summer" gives me the impression that it can not possibly run out.

daniel


----------

